# How's the weather



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 14, 2008)

simple,just state how the weather is outside
its windy outside,REALY WINDY ike is one powerful cookie (and i am in ohio)


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 14, 2008)

Dark. And kinda all clear and unweathery.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 14, 2008)

It's been raining for 3 days straight and it's flooding all over.


----------



## Flora (Sep 14, 2008)

Bright and sunny. ^^


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 14, 2008)

cheesecake said:


> It's been raining for 3 days straight and it's flooding all over.


you wouldn't by any chance live in texas?

Seeing that May White is my sis, the weather is the same, its about 25 with gusts up to like 45.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 14, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Bright and sunny. ^^


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 14, 2008)

It's actually been sunny today. Which is the first time we've had actual sun in _months_. 

God, that's depressing.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 14, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> It's actually been sunny today. Which is the first time we've had actual sun in _months_.
> 
> God, that's depressing.


That.

Because Danni lives in the county next to mine. Or I live in the county next to Danni's.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 14, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> It's actually been sunny today. Which is the first time we've had actual sun in _months_.


I never really considered the sun that much. I just noticed how un-rainy it was.

And outside now is black and cold. Yes, it it nightime



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Because Danni lives in the county next to mine. Or I live in the county next to Danni's.


You live in the same country as her. And so do I.

EDIT: I misread county as country.
Do you? Lucky little...


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 14, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> That.
> 
> Because Danni lives in the county next to mine. Or I live in the county next to Danni's.


Both statements are identical. =P


----------



## Flazeah (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, it's been sunny in England today. I don't think it rained at all. :3 The grass in the garden was damp this morning from the last time it rained, though - but I still didn't get wet from sitting down on it, which was nice. Uh. And now it's dark, a tiny bit windy, and with a lot of clouds, from what I can tell.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 14, 2008)

> you wouldn't by any chance live in texas?


No, Illinois. Omg rain please stop.....that or flood our school's basement so we won't have school!


----------



## Flora (Sep 14, 2008)

Leafpool said:


> Flora and Ashes said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Bright and sunny. ^^


Do you live near me? ^^


----------



## Autumn (Sep 14, 2008)

According to your location, no. I do live in the same time zone, though.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 14, 2008)

cheesecake said:


> It's been raining for 3 days straight and it's flooding all over.


This. You know, there's something VERY wrong when you go out into your backyard and when you step into the grass your foot and ankle are underwater.

I hate living in Illinois so damn much. ><


----------



## Flareth (Sep 14, 2008)

Guess you guys with constant rain are in the line of Ike.

Over here, it's sunny. ^_^


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 14, 2008)

just an update on me and may white's wind storm, it now blowing about 25, tho we've been getting gusts up to like the 50s and my sis says even the 60s.  this is weird for us cuz we live in centeral ohio, so we arnt exactly used to this kind of weather. But this wind is all from that hurricane Ike (well, tropic depression Ike).  There's about 6-7 trees near my house that have either fallen or lost a good portion of it self.  If you all just keep this thread alive, i'll have pics up in a bit.


----------



## Diz (Sep 14, 2008)

Rain. For. Three. Freaking. Days. Straight.
Our poor basement is wet. 
Actually, it just now seems to have stopped. By stopped I mean that It is raining straight down slower than before.


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 14, 2008)

Quite nice over here. ^_^ The wind picks up occasionally, but hey, who's complaining?


----------



## Silversnow (Sep 14, 2008)

Gray and humid and cold.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 14, 2008)

It's windy and kinda dark and I think we're about to get rain left over from Ike.

What a fast hurricane.


----------



## Linzys (Sep 15, 2008)

It's still dark and I haven't looked outside so I'm not sure.

I think it's clear. Or partly cloudy? 

As for the temperature, it was kind of chilly yesterday. In the 40's (Fahrenheit), methinks.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 15, 2008)

Linzys said:


> As for the temperature, it was kind of chilly yesterday. In the 40's (Fahrenheit), methinks.


...That's 'chilly'?

It's vaguely warm here D:


----------



## Akai Safaia (Sep 16, 2008)

Today, the weather was.. dry, not windy, but freezing. ~.~;
Yesterday, the weather was extremely windy, wet.. most of the places in my county in Indiana had NO power.. _except the place that I worked at!_ We were on backup generators.. and of course, the cash registers worked so they kept the store open. I was so mad.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 16, 2008)

Cloudy. I look out of the window and see nothing but a massive expanse of white. It's actually quite freaky o.O


----------



## Zeph (Sep 16, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Cloudy. I look out of the window and see nothing but a massive expanse of white. It's actually quite freaky o.O


Again, this.

In fact, just read Danni's posts and count them as mine too.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 16, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Cloudy. I look out of the window and see nothing but a massive expanse of white. It's actually quite freaky o.O





Zephyrous Castform said:


> In fact, just read Danni's posts and count them as mine too.


Pretty much the same aswell.


----------



## DeadAccount (Sep 16, 2008)

It's bright but cloudy. Looks like it's going to rain.


----------



## Minish (Sep 16, 2008)

It's so cloudy that it appears bright because of all the whiteness. ;_;
Damn you, England. D<


----------



## Giant Squid (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, it was lashing rain a couple of minutes ago but it seems to be picking up, which is to be expected as the weather forecast claimed that it would be bright and sunny for the rest of the week.

Then again, the weather forecast is never right.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Sep 16, 2008)

Bright and sunny, but slightly windy and about 70 degrees. Awesome <3


----------



## Linzys (Sep 18, 2008)

Extremely windy and rainy.

Perfect day for being sick and having a three hour nap.

Seriously. |3


----------



## o_O (Sep 18, 2008)

Southern California=(Almost) Always hot in afternoon, cool in mornings and night. Yup. Nothing special.


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 18, 2008)

It's cloudy.


----------



## @lex (Sep 18, 2008)

Overcast. It's been cloudy for weeks.

And I like it :D


----------



## Adnan (Sep 18, 2008)

After a cold winter... It is HOTTTT


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 19, 2008)

It's a nice sunny, bight day. After days of rain that's sorta surprising.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Sep 19, 2008)

You lucky bastards are getting rain I mean what.

Here it's fucking sunny and hot, and ugh P.E. is like 'argh get me the fuck out of this'.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 20, 2008)

It's dark out, it's 8:30.

:I

It's pretty cold though.

*zips sweatshirt*


----------



## Adnan (Sep 20, 2008)

It is sooooooo hot over here.

I would kill to be in Antarctica right now.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 20, 2008)

OH JESUS ITS COLD THIS MORNING.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 20, 2008)

The part of the country I live in is awfully diverse in temperatures. In the summer it gets up to the high nineties and double digits without trouble; in the winter it's low forties and thirties (though never much snow). So right now it's mid September and in the low sixties. :3 It feels niiiiiice. And it's sunny out~ I love cold, sunny days~ (the funny thing about the temperature is that just yesterday it was also sunny, yet a lot hotter... xD)


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 20, 2008)

sunny with a chance of rain


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 20, 2008)

Cloudy, but you can still see the sun.

The sky's gray.... So many clouds....


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 21, 2008)

Sunny! :D

(Haha Castform, you have to do your own weather now I've moved >D)


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 21, 2008)

Cloudy. Raining very hard.

You can't see anything but one tone of gray.

I love it.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 21, 2008)

Today it's bright, sunny, and partly cloudy! :P


----------



## Renteura (Sep 21, 2008)

veryveryveryveryvery hot


----------



## DeadAccount (Sep 21, 2008)

Today is was very sunny and warm. Not a cloud in the sky.


----------

